# Another E-bay joke



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Got a few dollars to throw away? check the minimum bid on this Connie
"http://cgi.ebay.com/bachmann-2-8-0-g-scale-train-large-scale-/170610840932?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27b932d564#ht_500wt_922"


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Just slays me most of these guys don't even dust or clean their items before taking pics!! I have received items that I would not have let leave my possession in the condition and or crappy dirty condition too!! At least have the courtesy to try to clean or dust before!! Regal


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Used?? 

That looks more like destroyed to me.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn, that poor Connie has seen better days!!! I wouldn't even want the parts off that thing for spares! 

For another fifty bucks, you can buy a NEW one.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

At least the description is more or less accurate - i.e. Used.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have bought a couple LGB locos this way years ago. I wished they could "talk" because you have to wonder how or why someone would do something like this to a model.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If the drive is actually good, and you were going to throw away the Baker gear anyway. It's a rolling chassis, domes, cab and other bits to build your own. 

As for a little dirt/dust, so what? Other than it costs money to ship a lot of it. If he chucked it in the dishwasher it would clean, but you'd be less happy with it when you got it. 

And since the opening bid is $105, I really, really want to know where you're finding 'a new one' for $150 

Slow week? You guys can find better to grouse about


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 06 Mar 2011 08:24 AM 
If the drive is actually good, and you were going to throw away the Baker gear anyway. It's a rolling chassis, domes, cab and other bits to build your own. 

As for a little dirt/dust, so what? Other than it costs money to ship a lot of it. If he chucked it in the dishwasher it would clean, but you'd be less happy with it when you got it. 

And since the opening bid is $105, I really, really want to know where you're finding 'a new one' for $150 

Slow week? You guys can find better to grouse about








Mik, as a matter of fact, I bought my Connie NEW from Gold Coast Station, in Ventura, for exactly 150 bucks in February 2008. NO smoke, just facts!







By August, I had Airwire and Phoenix sound added.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I dunno, if the top looks that bad, I suspect it doesn't look much better from the bottom end. It's hard to believe the drive would be in good condition from whatever disaster caused that much damage... 

Robert


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

How about this one... $57 bucks for shipping. 

I do give the shipper a little credit for pointing it out though. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/USA-Train-EMD-C...029729?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item230eda1961 

I just ordered (5) grain scoop shovels for snow.... shipping is $15.10 Guess those shovels don't need all the insurance and special packing and stuff that comes with an unpowered locomotive.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Description: "...interior cab lighting, opening cab doors, detailed cab interior complete with engineer and control panel, ..." 

Also says it's in "working" order, but it's unpowered... 

Robert


----------

